# New Wilson Beretta Brigadier Tactical 92



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Originally, I wasn't going to buy a Wilson/Beretta Brigadier Tactical last year when they first came out - I bought one of the new, regular Brigadiers instead.

Then, since that time, I keep seeing pics of this gun on the Beretta Forum and other places - and I just couldn't resist. After losing out on some Gunbroker ads, I just went ahead and put my name on the waiting list at Wilson since July.

I was told to expect the gun by Christmas...

Well, I went to the large Reliant Center gunshow in Houston today - on my way out, I saw a banner for a Wilson dealer. I thought I'd go look and see if he had one of those Berettas... Sure enough - he did. I explained to him how I was on the waiting list, and how I've owned over 25 Beretta 92's over the years. He asked me what my discounted price was from Wilson - and he and I ended up working out a price that was lower than what he was asking for it.

Anyway - he said he just got 3 in yesterday, and he sold the other 2 earlier that morning... So, I got the last one... Now, I'll be calling Wilson on Monday to remove myself from their waiting list.. No more waiting


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats on the beautiful new Beretta... I really like those Wilson editions.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm envious.:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - I put 200 rounds thru it. Gun works great.

I shot at 7 and 15 yards. I shot double taps 1 and 2 handed. Shot all double action both 1 handed and 2 handed. Shot 1 handed and 2 handed at different distances. Really enjoyed the gun.

I will keep the rear sight as is. It is nice to shoot with that way. Now, with no tritium on the rear sight, I would never make it a night stand gun for that reason. The front sight is tritium, but the rear is all black. But, gun is very accurate. It does shoot tighter groups with the 124gr American Eagle than the 115gr WWB - not much different, but it is noticeable. 

In the end - after this being my 25th Beretta 92 variant... I will say that it shoots about as well as any other Beretta 92. However, being such a fan of the platform, it is cool to have something a little rarer and a little different than most 92's you come across.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

lucky you--great find. I knew (of all the posters) would really appreciate this piece of work

so many who have trie d ours (including veterans I let try it) are amazed at the workmanship and how easy it is to shoot accurately

enjoy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the platform is my fav out of any gun series, and this gun is very, very nice.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I wouldn't take your name off the waiting list. You may need two. Good find


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> I wouldn't take your name off the waiting list. You may need two. Good find


Haha, funny 

I already did that on Monday, though 

I'm good for now. My current Beretta collection:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn Shipwreck, that's nice. The closest I have come to one is reading a couple of articles about them. Nice gun!


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

Very nice! 

BTW: I see you have a rubber grip on your Px4. I tried that but it just did not feel right. So I went with a Talon grip instead. That seemed to work better for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

zogger said:


> Very nice!
> 
> BTW: I see you have a rubber grip on your Px4. I tried that but it just did not feel right. So I went with a Talon grip instead. That seemed to work better for me.


Well, it's a Hogue Jr. I don't like the regular Hogue slip on - but the Jr version has only 1 finger groove and the palm swells are smaller. Works great.


----------

